# Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2533552) failed



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2533552) failed several times and wouldn’t update. (windows 7 home premium 64-bit)

I contacted MS support via email and the following is what they told me to do and it didn’t work and now they want me to pay for it to be fixed. 

In: C:\WINDOWS. 
In the opened folder, look for the folder named "SoftwareDistribution".
Right-click on the folder, select "Rename" and type "SDold" (without the quotes) to rename this folder.

Then they asked for me to:
Click the "Start" Button, click "All Programs", and click "Windows Update".
From the left panel, click "Check for update".
If any update is provided, please click the "Install updates" button to install it.
This didn’t work.

They insisted this would fix it and it didn’t. They continued to ask me to look under updates and all the time I was working with them there were no new updates and nothing was found in the installed updates in the update area where they asked me to look where you do the updates (because the folder was renamed?).

I received this computer last year (before SP1) so the OS CD(or is it a DVD?) disk I have doesn’t have SP1 on it. I have downloaded SP1 on it so I don’t think it will upgrade to repair, and not sure how to do anyway. Not sure if I knew how to upgrade to repair if it would fix it anyway.

Does anyone know how to fix this?

Thank you!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Please give this a try.
This is the admin. install for the SP. It will contain all that may be necessary to install the SP.
This is a bypass to Windows update, and goes directly to the file.
Download details: Update for Windows 7 (KB2533552)


Please dont let this alarm you.
I am posting this as a place holder.
An update that prevents a "0xC0000034" error message when you try to install Windows 7 SP1 or Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1 is available


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

It won't update still. 

Says: that this update is not applicable to my computer. 

Then got a second message saying: Only one instance of wusa.exe is allowed to run.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I forgot to mention that after it originally downloaded and I restarted the computer the electricity went out shortly. So the file may be corrupt.


----------

